# I like back-up.....



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2015)

If one's good, three has to be better right?


----------



## mason_man (Sep 19, 2015)

:eek:MY


----------



## Greg M (Sep 20, 2015)

Brought to you by the department of redundancy department


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

I bet it's a great hill climber.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 20, 2015)

You're sick, you know that? Is there some way you could add an engine to help power at least one of the engines?


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

You should mount one of these to it. If three is good, four is better.....


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 21, 2015)

one throttle to rule them all


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2015)

catfish said:


> You should mount one of these to it. If three is good, four is better.....




...maybe a Merkel....


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

bricycle said:


> ...maybe a Merkel....




A merkel would be good too, but harder to come by...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

catfish said:


> A merkel would be good too, but harder to come by...




a Smith/Briggs *with mounting hardware *is maybe harder than a Merkel....


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

bricycle said:


> a Smith/Briggs *with mounting hardware *is maybe harder than a Merkel....




You might be right.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2015)

Update!!!!!  One MAW, I mean More motor!


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Now I want to see a video of it being ridden.


----------

